# Who is daily driving around with 80mm Hemi throttle body?



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Anyone?








How is throttle response, part throttle and what tune do you run?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Who is daily driving around with 80mm Hemi throttle body? (mescaline)*

80mm daily driver 84 GLi 1.8t 3071 uni 630. avg 27-31mpg 388whp on [email protected] with no tweaking at all.
it's smooth, but aggressive, mid range and topend are killleerr. but it drives like stock once you get used to it's temperament. on/off throttle in traffic at low speeds and higher/mid rpms can be a bit brutal but meh, gotta pay to play.
gonna be mating mine up to an SEM i hope here soon, so i can REALLY see the benefits of it, then AEb,cams, 830cc and HTA 3076 after that.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Cool : -) anyone else?


----------



## BIG_Y (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: (mescaline)*

1.8t gt35/40 80mm and sem Manifold. 
No problem, the car feels normal.


_Modified by BIG_Y at 11:41 AM 12-28-2009_


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (BIG_Y)*

80mm with SEM . Drives good I have gotten use to now, so i dont noticed that much of a difference. I do get the UNI rev hang and very high cold start idle/jump up.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

bump for more stuff!


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: (mescaline)*

No personal experience, but I came accross this thread and think it might help you some.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4690902
GL!


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

i saw that but i wanted some real world experience with Hemi 80mm TB, in that thread they just slapped different tb's and did a few dyno runs.


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (mescaline)*

running sem manifold with the hemi TB and Eurodyne tune. Feels normal. A bit of idle bump but that may just be the tune and the fact I am mafless. It feels good and smooth when on the throttle. No complaints here.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (skitzafit)*

I run an 80mm (APR mani) on my TT with a 50trim and UNI 630 software. Rough starts, high idle, rev hang up, and bouncy idle...most of which I contribute to the TB and tune. mpg went down to 17-19 average.
MAde this adapter plate to make it work with the APR mani. Have been seriously debating scrapping the TB as it has been nothing but headaches.


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (mescaline)*

Had the SEM mani with 80mm Hemi TB, car had pretty bad rev hang. Aside from that the car drove normal. I went back to APR mani, 75mm TB and don't have the rev hang anymore.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

damn, can't believe 5mm make such a huge difference...


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (mescaline)*

that APR intake mani isn't exactly street friendly. i'm getting great gas mileage and i DRIVE my car.


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_that APR intake mani isn't exactly street friendly. i'm getting great gas mileage and i DRIVE my car.
I saw no difference in gas mileage between the two manis, (I drive this car almost daily) and I still get good gas mileage. To be honest, even if I did get worse gas mileage, I am just looking to make the most power I can out of my setup, so it would still be worth it to me.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (3071R-GLI)*

sounds good then, seen some problems as has a friend with the APr intake mani's, usually on stg3 cars though.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Is there any other source for the 75mm throttle bodies other than the RS4? ECS tuning had them FS at $950 bills.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (screwball)*

find a used APR intake mani with TB for $500shipped like i did


----------



## zaberayx (Oct 31, 2004)

i found a SEM for 500 lol


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (zaberayx)*

I got a SEM+80mm Hemi for $725 shipped...you just have to troll http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Sorry dudes, but I've got a Big Port RMR already and I'd like the 75mm jawn. I break my ass working to do the work I can on my car as it is, but I'm not shelling out even close to $500 for a 75mm TB. I'll look to do something else I guess.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_Sorry dudes, but I've got a Big Port RMR already and I'd like the 75mm jawn. I break my ass working to do the work I can on my car as it is, but I'm not shelling out even close to $500 for a 75mm TB. I'll look to do something else I guess.

x2
This is why I'm going with a 70mm unit on my INA manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

I know this thread is mainly pointed to the SEM/80mm throttle users, but for those with a RMR mani dont bother going with anything bigger than a 70mm. Since the flange on the manifold fits a stock tb, any bigger throttle body that you adapt to it will just neck down to 70mm as it enters the manifold. My adapter plate tapers my r32 75mm to the 70mm just so the air doesnt hit a brick wall, but there was no reason to go that big. And unfortunately there isnt a whole lot of material to port on the manifold flange either. There are quite a few RMR manis out there, just trying to save someone the hassle.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

nah, this is a thread about 80mm TB, any info is welcome...I have no doubt that tuners could tweak their software to get us stock-like driveability with 80mm throttle body... but until they do i would like to hear what tune actually works with it, some tunes refuse to work at all i heard...
Chris Tapp should get his hands on one of these Hemi 80mm TBs and tweak his 630cc file to work with it


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Yareka)*

just weld on a bigger flange. i have an rmr and i had the s4 tb on it with no problems i just gasket matched it with a grinder. if i keep the manifold i will open the inlet to 80mm and then just weld on a small extension with a flange.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I'm off topic, I know. I'm missing the TB adapter flange that comes w/ the RMR on mine. I planned on having someone weld a whole new flange to the end cap and machine out the bore to fit the 75mm guy.


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

thats what i would do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_I'm off topic, I know. I'm missing the TB adapter flange that comes w/ the RMR on mine. I planned on having someone weld a whole new flange to the end cap and machine out the bore to fit the 75mm guy. 

I had 2 local guys approach me for an RMR adapter plate to use the 70mm throttle body on.Since then I have sold a few to other RMR users who were looking for a DBW solution.









_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
Chris Tapp should get his hands on one of these Hemi 80mm TBs and tweak his 630cc file to work with it









Damir,
I can supply Chris with all the hardware he needs but in the end you will still need to tweak your file to suite.
Whether you go APR, Unitronic , Eurodyne or Revo you will always need to retune whatever file you are working with.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Why would I need to tweak the file if he is going to make it work with injectors I have, intake manifold, throttle body and other things I have on my car? I am looking to be able to drive my car...not squeeze out that last 3hp left...


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (mescaline)*

So anyway I received Hemi 80mm throttle body yesterday from [email protected] (by the way, very good service from him, fast shipping and all).
I put it on and had the same problems like with 70mm TB i received from INA...then i didn't know what to do, out of desperation i started bending wires around and searching for any clues...i touched TB wires and car started idling rough and almost stalled... so today I unwrapped the thing and one of wires was broken so i soldered it and car now drives really good. Driveability is almost stock-like...you can definitely feel that car moves even with light throttle...throttle response is improved.
I had some 3rd gear spinnage, wide open throttle is kinda scary lol...you can definitely feel added power from intake manifold/tb and big port head.
This is on Eurodyne 630cc mafless off the shelf tune, nothing has been tweaked...no rev hangs or anything. I didn't go back to 70mm TB..i don't see the point really...


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_So anyway I received Hemi 80mm throttle body yesterday from [email protected] (by the way, very good service from him, fast shipping and all).
I put it on and had the same problems like with 70mm TB i received from INA...then i didn't know what to do, out of desperation i started bending wires around and searching for any clues...i touched TB wires and car started idling rough and almost stalled... so today I unwrapped the thing and one of wires was broken so i soldered it and car now drives really good. Driveability is almost stock-like...you can definitely feel that car moves even with light throttle...throttle response is improved.
I had some 3rd gear spinnage, wide open throttle is kinda scary lol...you can definitely feel added power from intake manifold/tb and big port head.
This is on Eurodyne 630cc mafless off the shelf tune, nothing has been tweaked...no rev hangs or anything. I didn't go back to 70mm TB..i don't see the point really...

this is GREAT to hear! i recently got an AEB head for helping pull an engine and trans out of a junk passat....and been looking to put the head on my GTi when i put rods in this winter...so i figured if im doing the head i should do an intake mani, and well, if doing the intake i should make sure it able to support the Hemi TB!
cant wait to get this all going soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLiMKIV (Nov 12, 2006)

*Car idle's horribly with 80mm.*

I know this is an old topic but I didn't want to start a new thread. I just plugged my ECU in, adapted my 80mm TB and fired up the car. The car doesn't want to rev worth a crap, running super lean. NO faults. Can't find a vacuum leak. Mods are built bottom end, AEB head, SEM, 830cc (mafless/UNI). Any thoughts on what I could be missing?

Thanks!


----------



## GLiMKIV (Nov 12, 2006)

All fixed. After letting the vehicle idle with the smoke machine on we noticed injector one and three had a small leak. Shimmed the fuel rail a little more and problem solved. 

Car goes like crazy now. Rev hang up is a little annoying, but the power increase I got is awesome!


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

Could anyone post a pic with the RMR and 80mm?


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

The rev hang can be corrected in maestro if you have it.

Hardly any rev hang here with 80mm and sem


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> 80mm daily driver 84 GLi 1.8t 3071 uni 630. avg 27-31mpg 388whp on [email protected] with no tweaking at all.
> it's smooth, but aggressive, mid range and topend are killleerr. but it drives like stock once you get used to it's temperament. on/off throttle in traffic at low speeds and higher/mid rpms can be a bit brutal but meh, gotta pay to play.
> gonna be mating mine up to an SEM i hope here soon, so i can REALLY see the benefits of it, then AEb,cams, 830cc and HTA 3076 after that.


did you make a custom adapter plate or ordered one from somewhere to mate it with the stock mani?


----------



## GLiMKIV (Nov 12, 2006)

04 GLI Luva said:


> The rev hang can be corrected in maestro if you have it.
> 
> Hardly any rev hang here with 80mm and sem


Too bad it can't be done with Uni. It sucks big time on cold starts.


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

GLiMKIV said:


> Too bad it can't be done with Uni. It sucks big time on cold starts.


 Hence why i ate the $1500 into my ecu and the sem driver box they suggested and got maestro.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

if you are uni and you have rev hang, add +2 to you're torque idle in unisettings. and go over your hardware. you have a leak, somewhere.

i have no rev hang, uni since 08

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

Im actually installing my hemi tb to my rmr this week with a plate issam made for me. ill take a couple pics


----------



## GLiMKIV (Nov 12, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> if you are uni and you have rev hang, add +2 to you're torque idle in unisettings. and go over your hardware. you have a leak, somewhere.
> 
> i have no rev hang, uni since 08
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


I'll give this a try and let you knew how if it worked. I knew I don't have any leaks. Entire system was smoke tested.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

it can be worked out,i boycotted that with a stock or home brew mani it is far more pronounced. once i went sem, the little problem it was, was gone. but like second gear was the only gear it gave me issues at higher static rpm.

the idle torque tweak made a big difference.

good luck:thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

80mm hemi tb and AEB runners/excessive plenum. No rev hang. No Uni either. Uni, meh....

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## GLiMKIV (Nov 12, 2006)

> it can be worked out,i boycotted that with a stock or home brew mani it is far more pronounced. once i went sem, the little problem it was, was gone. but like second gear was the only gear it gave me issues at higher static rpm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It did help somewhat. If I changed the idle torque to a +3 or 4 will that be too much?


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

For hootyburra: 
My rmr manifold with fitted with the dodge hemi tb-just finished cleaning the welds up and polishing them. Adapter plate is courtesy of Issam @INA:beer:


----------



## GLiMKIV (Nov 12, 2006)

turbo2.24.1990 said:


> For hootyburra:
> My rmr manifold with fitted with the dodge hemi tb-just finished cleaning the welds up and polishing them. Adapter plate is courtesy of Issam @INA:beer:


 Looks good


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks, can't wait to see what this bad boy will do-added the hemi, meth and a qed purple intake cam this week. Almost ready for the road again


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Just installed mine on a SEM manifold: 
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-L87XPOJO.jpg 

Still have to finish building the complete engine bay(this picture was taken when the engine was sitting in a Golf mk3, engine is being fully rebuild and upgraded to fit my Golf mk4, for now only using a IHI VF34 BB turbo, later upgrading it to a Holset HX35) 

Will be running it(for now) using a tuned Motronic unit. Don't know yet how it will be for a DD...


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

turbo2.24.1990 said:


> For hootyburra:
> My rmr manifold with fitted with the dodge hemi tb-just finished cleaning the welds up and polishing them. Adapter plate is courtesy of Issam @INA:beer:


 
Thanks, looks like I will need a different coupler for the IC piping. 
:beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I got a hemi my manifold is abd runners with excessive Plenum haven't started it yet so hopefully 
no problems


----------

